# Touring in Northern Scotland



## 121791 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am a new member posting for the first time. I do not own a MH but am planning to hire for a week this summer and tour Northern Scotland. I like the idea of stopping alongside a deserted beach with a sea view as opposed to staying on an organised site. However, is this possible? Are there places to 'wild camp' or does everywhere carry the sign 'no overnight parking'? Would value any thoughts. 
Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andy and you're very welcome to MHF. I hope you'll enjoy your hire so much you'll go on to buy.

There are many places to wild camp in the north of Scotland and members have added some of these in the posts and in the databases.

Like anywhere you will stop however you have to stick by a few rules and the important ones are pretty obvious: don't be conspicuous, don't leave any trace of yourself and don't expect to set up camp for days on end.

You will have to settle how to deal with your waste water and the contents of your toilet cassette, how to fill up with clean water and how to deal with your energy needs for lighting, cooking and heating. 

If you do searches on the forum ( use the google bar at the top and set to search motorhomefacts) then you will find answers to most of these questions there.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We 'did' northern Scotland last year, had a reallt great time.
There are plenty of opportunities to wild camp in a variety of enviroments.

However, as as been said before be very discrete and leave only your footprints behind, and don't forget to use the local shops, they really appreciate this.
Everyone touring these wilder areas are ambassadors for our lifestyle.
Leave a good impression and the local folk will continue to welcome us back.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum. The far north is a wonderful place for motorhomeing. Let me in particular recomend the Assynt area as a must. The mountain scenery is incredible, stunning even. Wild camping opportunities are plentiful. You will see some places with no camping signs but there are many that don't including one that springs to mind at the viewpoint 2m NW of Kylesku. The view will blow your mind and no problem camping.

Bob


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi and welcome

First thought is that a week is not enough if you are travelling from Southampton by mh - you'll probably get three days up there at best which is not enough - any chance of two weeks?

As far as camping is concerned northern Scotland is the best place in the UK to wildcamp, loads of places and some excellent sites to use from time to time to fill up and empty (perhaps every third night?).

Good luck and try for more than 7 days  

If you do go, try hanging the wildcamping between sites at:

Kinlochewe
Ullapool
Scourie
Durness
Dunnet Sands

Happy travels


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Fascinating post - Andy beat me to it as I was planning to post something very similar.

I am planning to visit Scotland for about a fortnight in mid/late July. I have never been north of the Firth of Forth so there is plenty of new territory to explore. I too was wondering how easy it will be at that time of year to find locations.

Jagman was talking about finding a proper site every few days to top up tanks etc. If we do want to occasionally stay at sites (which could just be CLs or CSs) do members think we will be able to just "drop in" or will it be necessary to book?

Finally - what about the infamous midges? Are they as great a scourge as some people reckon and what are the best practices for avoiding being eaten alive?

Cheers,
Andy (another one!)


----------



## rubyvan (Feb 19, 2009)

i may sound a bit of a Crumpy old man but if it is your first time Motorcaravaning and you say you are hiring an outfit read the small print on the Rental agreement - there may be restrictions. Anyway first time out even where there are plenty of places to Wild Camp i would suggest staying at Camp Site until i'd worked out the routine for the Vansuch as empying toilet; water use and battery life - none last for ever :!: :!: :!:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Andy,

Like everything in the far north, pitches are few in number and the demand depends largely on the weather. I was up in Scourie on business a couple of weeks ago and the guesthouse owner was saying what a propblem the little shop has in judging stock levels. If the sun shone for a few days the campsite fills up and the shop is cleaned out of stock. So it really depends on the weather if you are to have a problem getting a pitch. 
The weather is also the prime factor depending on whether you will suffer from midges or not. If it is muggy and wind less than 3mph you will be eaten alive, especially dawn and dusk. They dont like breeze or strong sunshine so if you get either of these you'll be fine. The don't have any problem with rain however so even if it's wet you will not be saved. 
Don't worry to much though. If you're moving or in the pub you'll be fine otherwise its midge candles and repellant if you get midgy weather 

Bob


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi pandalf. Quite unusual for sites to actually fill up in the far north but it is easy enough to book in by mobile phone if you don't like the stress of uncertainty so make sure you have the phone numbers with you. Most likely 'fillers' are Bunree CC site (not really 'far' north!) and the Aviemore sites (although Boat of Garten usually has space).

Midges will be bad at that time and it is unlikely that you will be midge-free for two weeks although you may get some good days. Best to try different repellants, people have different ideas, Avon Skin So Soft is usually stocked in shops up there and this has lots of fans. One downside of repellants that you put on your skin is that some people will react to the repellant and end up red and itchy!

Good idea to invest in a bush hat with a midge net hanging down from the rim, available from shops up there or from outdoor shops locally before you go. Remember they go for neck, hands, wrists, legs etc., in fact any exposed skin. You never know, you may be one of those folks that the midges just leave alone for some reason  

Midges are infuriating but watch out for the horse flies, they are the stealth bombers of the insect world 8O

Have a good trip.


----------

